# Mavs To Top-10?



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

http://www.dallasbasketball.com/fullColumn.php?id=491

*Mavs To Top-10?*
'Educated Gossip': Dallas Wants To Move
By Mike Fisher -- DB.com 

We’ll frame this for now as “educated gossip’’ rather than as “sourced information,’’ but DallasBasketball.com has been offered multiple hints that the Mavs are in conversations that could give the team a top-10 pick in Thursday’s NBA Draft. And we can state with certainty that there are talent gurus within the organization who covet Eric Gordon and Joe Alexander as mid-top-10 values.

"We’re going to be as active as we’ve ever been,’’ is about all Mavs GM Donnie Nelson will say. … but maybe that says a lot.

DB.com is still digging, but for now, we’ll offer up some logical guesses as to that potential “activity’’ involving a Mavs front office with a long-standing wheelin’-and-dealin’ reputation. For instance:

WHO IS THE TARGETED PLAYER? In conversation separate from the top-10 talk, we were told that Dallas thinks very highly of two players who figure to be taken somewhere between five and 10: Indiana’s Eric Gordon and West Virginia’s Joe Alexander.

Gordon (a muscular 6-3, 222-pound off-guard), the Mavs believe, would have emerged from college as a superstar if not for the season-long mess in Bloomington. Alexander (6-8, 220) is a swingman who plays rugged defense and flies explosively to the rim, but maybe needs work on his jumper.

Both would qualify as assets in filling a need (big off-guard) and both would qualify as assets using our famous BAA Theory (Best Available Athlete, regardless of position.)

The Mavs think highly of Kevin Love’s BB IQ – “He’ll be a good player because he really loves and understands the game,’’ says one source of the UCLA power forward – but they don’t understand how anyone can debate between him and the gifted OJ Mayo. In other words, Dallas predicts Minnesota takes Mayo at No. 3. … and with Mayo gone, would be excited about Gordon and Alexander.

One note about Alexander: Everyone at Mavs HQ is convinced that Alexander won’t last beyond Milwaukee at No. 8. So if they want him, they’ll need to reach higher.

WHO ARE THE POSSIBLE TRADE PARTNERS? Logical suspects include the Knicks (at No. 6), Grizzlies (at No. 5) and the Bucks (at No. 8), mostly because those teams are trying to dump bad contracts.

NY’s Donnie Walsh is almost certainly trying to create cap room and could do so in a hurry by erasing from his books the likes of Eddy Curry, Zach Randolph and Jamal Crawford. Milwaukee has two of them: Dan Gadzuric and Bobby Simmons. The Grizzlies have a similarly fat contract with Brian Cardinal.

Consider a Dallas-Memphis deal: If the Grizzlies are considering accepting David Lee and parts from the Knicks in exchange for the sixth pick and Cardinal. … wouldn’t they consider accepting a Lee-level player plus parts that include expiring for that same deal?

Now, it gets complicated when all the rumors start bumping into one another. For instance, Memphis, with its eye on Michael Beasley, is apparently also trying to leverage its position at No. 5 into the No. 2 slot presently owned by Miami.

But heck, it’s all complicated. In fact, let’s add to the pile: We continue to hear the Mavs are talking about paying $3 mil to buy a late-first-rounder (as Portland has done in purchasing NO’s spot at 27). If Dallas does that, there is one more chip that can be played in a big move up. There is also some belief at Mavs HQ that the talent from about No. 15 to No. 40 is balanced enough that jumping up from 51 to anywhere in that area is adequate to add a credible player.

Also, let’s cover one more team’s woes: Indiana’s Larry Bird is on the record regarding his desire to rid himself of headaches Shawne Williams and Jamaal Tinsley. Bird said he has had "enough" of forward Williams; Indy might just give him away because, Bird says, he’s on "very thin ice’’ with the Pacers. And point guard Tinsley? "He's just right below (Williams)," Bird says.

The Pacers pick is at No. 11. How badly do they want to rid themselves of those headaches?

We’re not necessarily advocating the likes of Cardinal or Tinsley as future Mavs contributors. But is there a player carrying a cap load whose career is salvageable? That’s at least a minor consideration. And more importantly, is there a player in this draft who can immediately inject athleticism, enthusiasm, explosiveness and youth into Dallas’ starting lineup?

WHAT MAVS PLAYERS WOULD BE INVOLVED? To compete with the rumored Knicks offer to Memphis, Dallas would need to offer what we called a “Lee-level’’ player.

We contend that offering Josh Howard here is overpaying. We would also note on J-Ho that we continue to hear how impressed the Mavs organization is with his re-commitment to working out, to getting better, to fixing his mistakes. From Rick Carlisle on down (and on up in the organization), everyone has been impressed with Howard’s devotion to the cause.

We contend that offering Jason Terry here won’t get it done. Jet is a commodity; but how do you explain to your fan base that you traded out of the top-10 for a smallish, aging 2 guard? Once Jet shows up for that first press conference, he’ll win over a lot of fans. … but no, that’s a tough sell.

What Mavs asset is most David Lee-like? That would be Brandon Bass. Lee is an established 8/8 guy, something Bass should mature into after a breakout season that saw him average 8.3 points and 4.4 rebounds in less than 20 mpg.

Bass vs. Lee: We know that many in the NBA see Lee as a much more polished product, a guy who plays superior defense and is a more productive rebounder. Still, the concept is worth a sales pitch to the right partner.

Bass as the prize of a package that includes Jerry Stackhouse and Eddie Jones in exchange for someone else’s high pick and cap problems figures to at least put the Mavs in top-10 conversations. … and certainly in conversations to move up from 51.

It’s all a long shot, yes. But with Donnie Nelson on record as saying, “We’re going to be as active as we’ve ever been. … our history has proven that we’re deal-makers,’’ there is plenty of fodder for ‘’educated gossip.’’


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Can't see it happening, like suggested at the end we would either have to give up Josh and that is not going to improve us this year and we don't have any other pieces that are appealing to teams with Top 10 picks.


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

I don't see it happening, but getting Joe Alexander? Omgzzz I would like that... a lot!


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Jet said:


> I don't see it happening, but getting Joe Alexander? Omgzzz I would like that... a lot!


You should get yourself a personal forum and invent a cutie scale


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

I'm out if we move up to draft Love. Can't say I'm too thrilled about moving up for any of the other names mentioned either. We'd almost be better served buying a pick in the late 1st and letting a player fall to us instead of making any mistakes moving Bass for a an unproven kid IMO. This has the feel of making a move just to make one again but we'll see how it plays tonight.


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

croco said:


> You should get yourself a personal forum and invent a cutie scale


OMG. I totally have a scale! There's 6 categories. 
1) Sexy 
2) Hot 
3) Cute 
4) Handsome 
5) Average 
6) Ugly

My favorite category is cute.  Oh, and I'm working on becoming a premium member...


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Did I make your day ?


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

stevemc said:


> I'm out if we move up to draft Love. Can't say I'm too thrilled about moving up for any of the other names mentioned either. We'd almost be better served buying a pick in the late 1st and letting a player fall to us instead of making any mistakes moving Bass for a an unproven kid IMO. This has the feel of making a move just to make one again but we'll see how it plays tonight.


I don't think it would be for Love, but I could see us targeting any other position. I also don't believe that Dirk is on the trading block like others are suggesting, Cuban likes him way too much to trade him for an unproven rookie.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I wouldn't mind Gordon. He's the kind of coldblooded scorer we need...but at the expense of what?

I like Love too, but he doesn't help us defensively.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Dre™ said:


> I wouldn't mind Gordon. He's the kind of coldblooded scorer we need...but at the expense of what?
> 
> I like Love too, but he doesn't help us defensively.


Starts with Brandon Bass.


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

croco said:


> Did I make your day ?


 I must say though... he looks better with his little beardy thing going on. 










I enjoy this picture a lot too.









Robin = <3

There's a lot of good looking guys in this years draft. I'm sad the Mavs pick 51st. All the good looking guys will be gone


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

croco said:


> You should get yourself a personal forum and invent a cutie scale



lmao oh god..


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

VeN said:


> lmao oh god..


Hey we need to care about girls too


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

:lol: i agree.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

croco said:


> Hey we need to care about girls too



lol true true. Anyone know any updates on the draft rumor?


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Yeah, you want to keep me around right? Meet my needs, and I'll stay. I want that forum!


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

VeN said:


> lol true true. Anyone know any updates on the draft rumor?


Haven't heard anything about it other than from db.com


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Jet said:


> Yeah, you want to keep me around right? Meet my needs, and I'll stay. I want that forum!


You need a supporting membership to get one :devil2:


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

I know, I know... I'm working on it, I told you that. Although I believe that I deserve to not pay for it... just because I'm me.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Jet said:


> I know, I know... I'm working on it, I told you that. Although I believe that I deserve to not pay for it... just because I'm me.


If that was up to me I would


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

Jet said:


> Yeah, you want to keep me around right? Meet my needs, and I'll stay. I want that forum!


you get enough attention already!  :iwon: lol


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

...More attention couldn't hurt... :whoknows:


----------

